# Human Trafficking? What Is Happening Here?



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 8, 2018)

I don’t know what on earth is going on here but I certainly hope the authorities are actually looking into this! This is crazy!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 8, 2018)

Oh Dear Father in Heaven...let this not be.   Bring the authorities into action to protect, save and preserve the life of this dear man and any others that are affected.  This is inhuman.   Protect all of those who are reporting this as well.  Protect them, for they are doing all that is right to save lives.    In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Stormy (Aug 11, 2018)

That did look a bit strange.


----------



## nysister (Aug 11, 2018)

Definitely human trafficking. The reaction of the driver summed it up.

They shoud have checked the off ramps nearest where it was reported.

I hope this man is alright, and I hope the driver lives and dies how he's treated his fellow humans.


----------



## rayne (Aug 11, 2018)

This is crazy and I don't know what to make of it. It seems that if it was really human trafficking that the driver would have been more incognito. The door was left open and the man wasn't screaming for help but then again that doesn't necessarily mean anything. Maybe this is a case of the driver just not wanting the man to sit in the front with him, like that grandmother that put her granddaughter in the trunk. I really hope this man is safe and that the police or someone can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## starfish (Aug 11, 2018)

The woman who took the video said the FBI has been notified and she’ll keep everyone posted.


----------



## intellectualuva (Aug 11, 2018)

Scary.


----------

